# Viva Glam VI (lipstick&lipglass)



## Juneplum (Sep 3, 2006)

on SF C6 skin coloring without lipliner or lipglass. 

The shots are a little blurry, but you get the idea.. It's a beautiful shimmery lustre..I love it


----------



## cloverette (Sep 8, 2006)

C3/NC35; no flash


----------



## cloverette (Sep 8, 2006)

*Viva Glam VI (lipglass)*






C3/NC35; no flash.
the lipglass is quite sheer & has shimmer.


----------



## mspiggy (Sep 9, 2006)

Took this at the counter..






The bottom row


----------



## mspiggy (Sep 9, 2006)

Took this at the counter..






The bottom row


----------



## kimmy (Sep 11, 2006)

VGVI l/g on NW15 (no flash)




VGVI l/g on NW15 (with flash)


----------



## Nimrod (Sep 12, 2006)

VGVI l/s
NW25
No flash


----------



## mspiggy (Oct 2, 2006)

VGVI lipstick: (It's my lipbalm that makes it look glossy.)






it doesn't look as brown as in the stick itself. Alittle bit of red and bronze. Kinda pretty actually. I simply love this!


----------

